# My Life changing summer



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of you already know but most don't and with everyone wanting bedding I thought it time I shared my life changing news.

This summer I was diagnosed with breast cancer. I have had a successful lumpectomy which removed the tumour with clean margins and no spread to the lymph nodes. Because they consider me young, (nice to hear :lol: ) I will be having both chemo and radiation to make sure there are no little cancer cells floating around. 

This has been devastating news all around. I have had to rehome half of the hedgehogs. While I am having chemo, I will not be able to handle or clean the hedgehogs because of my lowered immune system and their quills and poop. My hubby would not have been able to care for 25 hedgehogs. I am so grateful to have many good friends in the hedgehog community that have taken in half of our gang. I feel good knowing that every one of them went to people I know and trust. Hopefully with 12 remaining, my husband will be able to manage. So far, the only ones that have been re-homed are ones that came as rescues and re-homes. Merlin is the exception and he is living 15 minutes north of me with a family that already has two of his sons. Merlin can either stay or come back once this is over. 

For the past 6 years the hedgehogs have had our bedroom and we have used the small bedroom. With my possibly being sick with the chemo, I decided I wanted to have the big bedroom back so the past few weeks we have been moving the hedgehogs into the smaller room and painting the big bedroom and moving us back in. It is so nice to be back in a normal sized room again and the small room is working out well for the hedgehogs as it is so much easier to keep heated. 

I quit taking orders as soon as I received my diagnoses. I should be starting chemo soon, possibly in another week and once I see how I feel while on it, I hope to start taking orders again. Even though I've never taken more than 3-4 orders at a time, I will now only be taking one order at a time so if I start to not feel well nobody will be left waiting. I also hope to have some things already made up for closer to Christmas. Of course, nothing is definite. Most people I've spoken with who have had chemo have told me they were very tired while on it but not nauseous. I hope its the same with me. I don't handle vomiting well. :lol: 

Hopefully, once these treatments are over, I'll be cured.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow Nancy. Best of luck and take care of yourself.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for telling your story Nancy, I was wondering about that, but didn't question you because I didn't know if you felt like explaining.

Take good care of you and I'll hope chemo won't have too much side effect on you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We will be praying for you  
Got 5 pink ribbons coming in your honor  
You mean so much to so many God bless you


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for telling us, and I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. I hope you don't get sick on the chemo and that everything works out alright. You're a wonderful person and I know everyone on here will be cheering for you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Nancy, I just want to give you a huge hug right now. I hope your therapy goes well and doesn't make you too sick or tired...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow Nancy, hoping for the best! Hoping it all goes well.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Nancy,

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I hope you find health and happiness through your struggle. 

Cheers,
Leanne


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy, I know you and I have spoken about this already and that you know you're in my thoughts and prayers always. I wish I lived closer to you so I could help look after your gang.

Hedgie Hugs
Nicole


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I have already said this but, you are in my thoughts and prayers and we all offer any and all help and support that we can provide. You are a tremendously strong woman and we are all here for you!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

nancy I am so sorry that this happened to you. I am also glad that you have managed to stay positive in the face of all this and hopefully you will feel better soon. Know that we are all there for you and standing behind you. Anything I can do to make you feel better please let me know.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Nancy, that is such sad news. A lot of my relatives have had cancer, the battle is tough. I know many people will miss your sewing until you get better. 

Good luck and take care.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hugs* I wish you all the best.

If you need a smile one day, take a look at 
http://www.quiltersofsc.org/artfullbras ... roject.htm

My state quilt guild had a challenge for our Fall Retreat. These artful bras are the result. They've been touring our state and a few other visits and we have a book out as of Oct. 1. All proceeds go a charity providing mammograms to those without health insurance.

Jodi


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Those bras are wonderful and what imaginations the women who made them have. Thankyou so much for posting the link. I'm going to pass this to all my friends.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Nancy, 

I am sorry to hear this news and hope you recover well & treatment goes well for you. My dad had cancer in his throat 10 years ago but luckily they were able to treat it and he has been cancer-free since.

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Nancy, I am so sorry to hear this. My grandma recently had it, she battled through it, i'm sure you will too. Well done on being able to keep so many hedgehogs even though you will be struggling, says alot about you  
I hope the husband can help :lol: 
Good luck with the recovery process, keep us updated, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Dearest Nancy-We have spioken already and you know how and what I feel.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, Nancy! I really hope you start feeling better soon - I'm sure you'll fight through this just fine. You're in our thoughts over here.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy,

I wish you the best during your chemo and radiation treatments and hope you will luck out and not be hit too severly with side effects.

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope you recover quickly!

*Hugs*


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Just wanted to send love & hugs. Hoping for a quick recovery. xx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky and I are sending warm hugs and good thoughts for you and your family. I'm so sorry you had to go through all this, but I know you'll spring back as great as ever.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Warm hedgie hugs and snuffles to you. You can beat it!


----------

